# Selling a Car



## Classified (May 9, 2010)

Is there a thread anywhere giving advice on selling a car to spanish buyer, he is coming to view it on Sunday when my Gestoria is closed, i have got the transfer form where i have signed on both sides, do i keep one side with his details on?


----------

